# Outlook 2003 over quota problem



## Platinum

So seems like I'm full of outlook problems today. In addition to the problem I was having (see separate thread if you can help) I'm having another problem with someone else's outlook. We have a customer service email address that customers can email. This is forwarded to a customer service rep in the office. We use verizon business webmail. The problem is any e-mail that is forwarded gets bounced back resulting in an over quota error. I checked the online console to make sure there were no e-mails stuck there (10mb limit, not that it matters because outlook downloads the emails and deletes them from the server). No e-mails were stuck. So immediately I thought it was the file size limit, being as the email address is old, created before 2003, when the file size was increased to 20gb. Well, I was right. She was using an old pst file with the file size limit at 2gb (i believe its 2gb, maybe 4, whatever... doesnt matter) - so I created a new pst for her and set that as the default delivery location. Still, same error. Over quota. What the hell is going on? I don't get it. It can't be over quota...

Edit: Here is the error:


> Your message cannot be delivered to the following recipients:
> 
> Recipient address: @mmst1v.mailsrvcs.net:1384429B-DC77-9DF3-11A6-37DB31AD4DD3%[email protected]
> Original address: [email protected]
> Reason: LMTP transmission failure has occurred
> Diagnostic code: lmtp;550 5.2.2 Delivery failed: Over quota
> Remote system: dns;mmst1v.mailsrvcs.net (TCP|***.**.*.***|*****|***.**.*.**|***) (vms021.mailsrvcs.net -- Server LMTP [Sun ONE Messaging Server 6.2-6.01 [built Apr  3 2006]])



(*'s replacing the IP for security reasons)
Will be doing some research on the diagnostic code: lmtp;550 5.2.2


----------



## tlarkin

quota's are set on the server side of things.  Get with your admin or provider (since its webmail) and see if they can run maintenance on your account.  Is the email stored locally on the client side or on a network share when it is downloaded?


----------



## Platinum

Well, being that our network admin recently quit, that sorta makes me (as well as my colleague) the head 2 people. We're kinda splitting the work. The e-mail is stored on a network share when it's downloaded, which still has 116gb free so it's not the server that's full.

Edit: Problem Resolved, thanks for the help. Seems that deleted e-mail wasn't being deleted off the verizon server, which like I said, has a 10mb limit. I feel like a fool... don't rub it in.


----------



## tlarkin

Well, do you run some sort of enterprise level email server like exchange or is the service fully through verizon like you mentioned beforehand?

Even though the network share may have 100s of gigs free of space on it still, it could be the problem.  If you have disk quotas for users, the user account that is assigned or logged in that is downloading the email could be past their quota.  for example at my work everyone has a H drive which is their home directory for their own personal data on the network.  If I look at the drive in windows explorer it could say that there is 200 gigs free space on that volume, but the user may be past their quota of allotted space they are allowed to take up on the network drive.


----------



## SmoomMubcunny

*What's the best iPhone 3G S Jailbreak?*

Within minutes you will be able to unlock any iPhone. We have the software to unlock it all! Our software is GUARANTEED to unlock youriPhone 3G and 2G iPhone.

If you want to jailbreak iPhone 3G S or Unlock the iPhone 3g S, with the fastest, easiest software also receive free wallpapers and games and ringtones and videos then this the place for you. Here are just a few of the benefits of joining iPhone-SIM-Unlock and unlocking your iPhone with our software: In just minutes, you will be able to use any GSM Sim card worldwide, including Vodafone, T-Mobile, Orange, Tesco, O2, Rogers and many more… Unlock the secret's hidden within the iPhone 3G S: 1-Click Video Recording to snap those precious moments anywhere…

Unlock MMS messaging, so you can send video and picture messages to your friends… Unlock instant messengers including MSN, Yahoo! and AIM, so you can chat to your friends in real time… VNC Client iPhone to interact with remote computers, so you can access your home or office machines to check their status… All of this, without any loss of features or functionality! Our iPhone unlocking software solution is capable of unlocking iPhones that have been damaged by other unlocking methods, and also iPhones that have been previously unlocked but have since been relocked due to upgrading through iTunes. 

*NO TECHNICAL KNOWLEDGE REQUIRED!*

Upon joining iPhone-SIM-Unlock, you will be able to instantly download the files to quickly and easily unlock your iPhone 2G and 3G iPhone jailbreak youriPhone 3G, with our unique step-by-step illustrated guide to walk you through the process in under 5 minutes.

*How long before I can download the software?*
You will receive instant access to the members area, where you will be able to download the Apple iPhone Unlock software. Or unlock guides for ANY gsm phone.

*How many iPhones can I unlock with the software?*
As many as you like. Unlike our competitors who limit you to unlocking 1 iPhone per software purchase, with Apple Unlock iPhone you only need to buy once, and then you can unlock unlimited iPhones as you like or any gsm phone, such as the Blackberry, Sidekick, LG and much more!!!

*Do I need a computer do use the software?*
Yes it will work with any PC or MAC computer 

*What iPhone Firmware will this work for?*
Will work on 2G 1.x,2.0,2.1,2.2,2.2.1, 3.0 newest – 3G 2.0,2.1,2.2,2.2.1, 3.0, 3GS newest.iPhone 3.0 & 3G S Unlock and iPhone 3.0 Jailbreak currently available


----------

